

Zeds – Sleep Efficiently (Free Windows App + C# Source on GitHub) - lanilogic
http://swoo.co.uk/blog/post/19/zeds---sleep-efficiently

======
lanilogic
Zeds is an open source Windows application that quite simply helps you get to
sleep at the most efficient time, based on the time you need to get up in the
morning.

Primarily based on the 90 minute sleep cycle theory, Zeds will calculate the
best bedtimes for you and allow you to select which one you'd like (while
showing you how much sleep you'll get) - it'll then wake you up by playing an
alarm. Zeds will also take into account the length of time you need to fall
asleep, notifying you in the task area of the Windows desktop 15 minutes (by
default) before your bedtime so that you can get into bed and start your sleep
cycles at the correct time.

All of this is configurable using the settings screen so that you can adjust
Zeds to your exact requirements.

Source: [https://github.com/woodss/zeds](https://github.com/woodss/zeds)

